# Movement Identifacation Please



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.divshare.com/download/26208759-149

Hi all

looking to identify this ladies movement , ajax on the dial it has sub seconds 17 jewels and incabloc 19.3mm across and has LJ stamped under balance

any help would be great


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

AS1726 or 1727 ?

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&4&2uswk&AS_1726


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

Big Bad Boris said:


> AS1726 or 1727 ?
> 
> http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&4&2uswk&AS_1726





Big Bad Boris said:


> AS1726 or 1727 ?
> 
> http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&4&2uswk&AS_1726


thanks for the info !


----------

